# Free neutering



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

I have just seen this if anyone is interested.

FREE NEUTERING IN WOLVERHAMPTON | Wolverhampton, West Midlands | Pets4Homes


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

the cpl do vouchers for neutering too in wolverhampton. i have just had four done (yesterday). the vets i use charge a little more than the cost of the voucher but i trust them so don't mind spending the extra. there are vets in wolverhampton though where the vouchers cover the whole cost of the procedure. i always use straitons in penkridge myself


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thats brilliant, if this was made more available there would be fewer cats having kittens that were dumped


----------



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

Very good news. part of me does think that when people get a cat this is one of the costs that they should think of. I know circumstances do change but neutering should be a must for anyone considering getting a cat!

Important to remember that a cat from rescue normally comes neutering and vacc'd at now extra cost and often cheaper than those flogged on Glumtree


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Lets hope people neuter their pets now and no more excuses.
My rescue cats are always neutered before leaving and i also have them microchipped with mine and new owners details so they dont get dumped and come back to me.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Cat Chat might be a better place - suspect it will reach a wider audience there.


----------

